# The season for listeriosis?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So my Alpine doe, Lilly, has been acting a tad off the last two days. Mostly like she is cold and maybe worms. I worked her a month ago with Ivomec plus but there could still be cocci. I was going to start her on cocci meds this morning (finally a day off) and noticed she isn't going to the hype as she usually does but rather is standing away from everyone. I kept watching in case she was just sunning herself and noticed her head very slowly circle back to her right side. Once mostly there she brings her head back and it happens all over again. I watched that about five times then she turned butt facing me with her head against the barn plastic (mootel) and now just standing there but I still see,head movement. I'm thinking this sounds like listeriosis in its early forms. What do you guys think? I'm going to tractor supply to get non-expired bit. B complex and pen g. Vet as you know isn't open on new years day so I will have to wait till tomorrow to get banamine. Other than keeping her separate, doing high dosages of pen g, thiamine or b complex and banamine to get through a brain barrier and washing my hands thoroughly what else needs to be done? She is 110-120 lbs based on the weight tape. What is the dosage for meds again? Or at least if anyone can point me to the thread where it is listed would be great. If it isn't listeriosis/polio then ideas are appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start treating for that. Penicillin is 1cc per 20 lbs. The B Complex depends on the strength.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..start treatment now...tennessee meat goats has the dose chart for the pen..which is higher then normal.dose...im on my phone so cant get that for you....just google tennessee meat goats/polio. Thiamine is better then b complex but use what you have...you want at least 100mg thiamine in the complex...4-5cc per 100#


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok thanks. I'm on my phone now,as well. I'm nearly to tsc. I may be able to get thiamine from the vet tomorrow but I will start with b complex today. Can I give something else in place of banamine for today. I thought I read somewhere that children's Tylenol dosed at 3x the lb dosage was ok. Will banamine cause problems with pregnancy? She's about 3 months along.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Dang! Tsc is closed. Guess I should have called first. Now what? I have pen g and vitamin b complex at home but both are expired.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How expired?


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Even if expired the dose rate will only be lower.... unless its expired for more than a year in lower i mean not full value.... but something is better than nothing as far as the B complex.... I would at least give her that to get her started now rather than later and get what you need tomorrow.... As an EMT .. we have had to do this in the field...sometimes expiration dates are only to cover manufacturer butts and are just as effective.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

If it expired less than a year ago, looks normal (no color change, no particles floating in the bottle), and you've stored the meds properly, I would go head and use it. Listeriosis is an emergency and the benefit out ways the risk to using expired meds imo.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> If it expired less than a year ago, looks normal (no color change, no particles floating in the bottle), and you've stored the meds properly, I would go head and use it. Listeriosis is an emergency and the benefit out ways the risk to using expired meds imo.


Exactly what I said...!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like I threw out Te b complex. Drat! The pen g expired 6/2013. On one hand that says a lot. I haven't had any sick goats the medicate for a long time. On the other hand I'm not managing the medicine cabinet very well. As it is I will go ahead and dose the pen g now and get the other stuff tomorrow


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Good Luck .....hope everything works out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, sorry your goat is ill. 

Do you have any goat friends who may have some on hand to get you through until you can get more of both?

Another thought, it will cost more but, you can try to call the vet to open up to supply you with what you need.

Also you can give some human vit B1 tabs it is better than nothing, dissolve them and drench. The higher mg would be best.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

LovinRebelsGoats said:


> Exactly what I said...!


We must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/listeriosis/listeriosis_gwmf.shtml

Try this Rebel very informational...also sent to your email.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> We must have been typing at the same time.


Appears that way Lady :type:


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> We must have been typing at the same time.


Was thinking that you shouldn't be in my head....It's not safe in there:ROFL:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Pam..start calling around, friends and friends of friends...find enough o hold you over until tomorrow ...the longer you wait to treat the harder recovery will take and more damage done...
Banamine is best for her..Dex can cause abortion...I wouldnt use tylanol ...you can use reg. adult aspirin...it might help some...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok I will see what I can do. I only know one other person with goats. She may have vit b but not banamine. I'll see what I can do. Thanks guys


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> Ok I will see what I can do. I only know one other person with goats. She may have vit b but not banamine. I'll see what I can do. Thanks guys


Any friends with horses? They should have banamine.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Ok I will see what I can do. I only know one other person with goats. She may have vit b but not banamine. I'll see what I can do. Thanks guys


If I can help let me Know ....I'll go anywhere for you to get what you need.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Aspirin won't do anything for swelling. Fiasco farms says you can use ibuprofen in goats. It's over the counter and it's an anti-inflammatory. Their dosing is listed as double the human dose. I wish that was more specific. Human dose varies from 200 mg three times daily to 800 mg three times daily... So I'd start at 400 mg three times a day.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> Aspirin won't do anything for swelling. Fiasco farms says you can use ibuprofen in goats. It's over the counter and it's an anti-inflammatory. Their dosing is listed as double the human dose. I wish that was more specific. Human dose varies from 200 mg three times daily to 800 mg three times daily... So I'd start at 400 mg three times a day.


But ibuprofen isn't safe during pregnancy though. My doe is 3 months pregnant.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I just got off the phone with a girl I know that has goats. She doesn't have the meds either but she works with a small animal vet and she's gonna call her to see if I can get the meds today from her. I didn't even know she worked for a vet!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

If it's the only anti-inflammatory you can get until Monday, I'd give it any way. If your sure you can get banamine first thing in the morning, I'd wait. But it's up to you.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> Well I just got off the phone with a girl I know that has goats. She doesn't have the meds either but she works with a small animal vet and she's gonna call her to see if I can get the meds today from her. I didn't even know she worked for a vet!


That's great!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok I need dosages on thiamine and banamine. The vet is gonna help me out but she only has a bottle of each so has to dose it out.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok I found 4 1/2 cc per 100 lb for thiamine. But didn't see a banamine dosage so just told her enough for 120# dog. The vet will be able to get me three shots 5cc's each of thiamine and 2 shots of banamine to get me through tonight and tomorrow morning till a large animal vet opens up.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

To treat listeriosis
1 cc Pen G per 20 lbs twice daily
1 cc thiamine per 20 lbs every 6 hrs
1 cc banamine per 100 lbs once daily. (3 days maximum for the banamine unless otherwise directed by your vet)


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Your goat vet may want to give dexamethasone instead of banamine because listeriosis can take so long to treat and you shouldn't given banamine for long periods of time but I don't know the goat dose for dex.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah. Dex will definitely cause an abortion but f that is what is necessary. ..


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I know it sucks... I'm sorry you and your doe are going through this. Maybe you caught it early enough you won't have to use dex.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I sure hope so. I'm pretty sure I caught the first obvious signs


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so she had her banamine and thiamine. Do I need to get up at 11 pm and give her more thiamine? Or do I wait till morning?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is every 6 hours.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Problem with that I need more shots than I got. I only have one more shot of thiamine (vet only gave me two). Means I can give the 11pm but can't give a 5 am dose cause I won't have more thiamine till another vet opens at 9 am


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> Problem with that I need more shots than I got. I only have one more shot of thiamine (vet only gave me two). Means I can give the 11pm but can't give a 5 am dose cause I won't have more thiamine till another vet opens at 9 am


I'd go back to the vet that gave you the shots and tell them you need one more of the thiamine if possible. She really needs it every six hours. Otherwise she'll go down hill.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She only had he one bottle and I took all she could spare


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've never had a goat with listeriosis so I'm not sure the best way to stretch it out. What time did you give the first dose of thiamine today?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you pull up the list of member breeders in your area from ADGA, MDGA, ABGA, etc. and start calling or e-mailing for help?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I gave the first thiamine dose at 5pm


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

OP, where are you located (I can't tell on my phone)? Maybe a member is close by and can help you out.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if you should give the next dose on time at 11pm or wait and give it at 1am for an eight hr interval. I might be tempted to give it at 1am so she won't go 10-11 hrs tomorrow without it. 
Do you have any oral B vitamins? Anything like that would be better than nothing. Do you have a Walmart or overnight pharmacy around you? They would have B vitamins and should be open. I normally wouldn't be that worried but with her being pregnant you want to nip this thing fast for her kids.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in Canaan, Ny. Its on the border with Massachusetts. I've called everyone in my contacts and had my kids dad call everyone in his contacts that have livestock. No one has ANY! Ugh! I've called roughly 15-20 people


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have vitamin b12 but that is all in my medicine cabinet. I do have goat nutri drench that contains thiamine but it doesn't say how much is in it. Wal-Mart closes by 10 here in my neck of the woods. No pharmacies open either. I'm kinda in the backwoods and any town with walmart/pharmacies are 30 min or more away. I may just try to get to Wal-Mart in ma before the close but I will need dosing directions for pills. I think maybe that was posted earlier, I'll have to check


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I believe the injectable thiamine is dosed from 100mg per ml. So you need 100 mg thiamine (B1) per 20 lbs of goat. You may want to give a higher dose than that since it won't work as well as an injectable. Any overdose, the goat will pee out.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm headed to Wal-Mart since its the only place out of three that carry b1. Guy said it's 250mg tablets


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds good. Drive safe!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry you are having such a time with meds!! Its a hard call on how far to spread the meds out when you only have two doses...

if the thiamine is 100 mg its 4-5 cc per 100# but it the vet gave you 500MG then its only 1 cc per 100#.....which makes a huge difference...
Banamine is 1 cc per 100# once daily...
with the pen you really need to look up the dose onthe chart on this web sight...it has to be higher then normal 1 cc per 20# Dose...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

B1 tablets might help until you can get some more thiamine or get B complex with at least 100 mg of Thiamine in it...

How is she doing tonight?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^So you'd give the Pen G every 6 hours like the thiamine?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That explains it. I got up at the 5am time and she we worse. Still alert and you can tell she is confused what going on cause she tries to walk right but now she is circling some and when I went out at 11m and 5am she was lying on her side like she lost her balance and fell but she couldn't get up though she was trying. When I support her right side she does get up on her own. Ok so more pen. G. I was wondering about that but couldn't find the info. I really don't think it is polio as what I read said that after one dose of thiamine there would be improvements. So I'm saying definitely listeriosis since she's gotten worse and now the circling. Ok so I'm gonna get my but out of bed and go give more pen g


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I hadn't given pen g every 6 hours. So I'm guessing this why she is worse. I was giving 1cc per 20# though


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

ray::worriedraying For you Both.....So wish I could help...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look back in this thread. Apparently the peng dosage is different than the normal dosage for listeriosis.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So she is the same this morning. Still alert trying to stay upright but circling. I got her to drink warm water with electrolytes from my hand. She won't drink from the bucket. She drank a lot though. She ate a little hay when I held it to her face but not much. Then she went down again and I propped her up with a hay bale. She then went to town eating it. So glad she is still eating! No sure what I'm gonna do about her when I have to go to work tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby.

Can you get a goat sitter who can help and watch her?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know anyone that is gonna care for her like I do. I'm not even sure who to ask. I have a friend here that would do it good but she is 70 and she wouldn't be able to get her up to stretch as she is in remission from cancer so I won't ask her. I'm gonna keep racking my bring to see if I can figure something out.
Here's a pic of Lilly now. As you can see she leans fully into a wall to stay standing, but she is eating! I bought a drench gun so I've been able to get her to drink about a quart of electrolytes today


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She did ease herself down in a normal laying position in the bottom pic, which is an improvement as she has been just dropping. She's eating hay good now. Should I give probiotics to help her gut since she is on penicillin? I thought I read about giving it like a couple hours after the shot?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

About 3 hours after peng.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks ksalvagno


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I was able to get one more shot of banamine from another vet today so I have one for the 3rd day tomorrow. I also picked up high level b complex with the 100mg thiamine, a new bottle of pen g, probiotics and electrolytes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

keep up the good work...it will be hard if you have to work...she needs those shots on time...do you work far from home? maybe can come on lunch hour and break?? Good the vet gave you more banamine..it will make a huge difference in her recovery speed....


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

So happy shes doing better..

She couldnt be in better hands


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I only get a half hour lunch and I work 20 min from home and my boss is very non-understanding. My kids dad promised to give the shots on time and take care of her through the weekend. Monday I'm off but through the week I'm not sure yet. Hopefully she will be up on her feet by herself and eat and drink completely on he own by Tuesday. If not I will have to figure something else out.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to get the meds you needed. I hope your doe is feeling better soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying it will all work out and she will get better.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Me too! And thank you Lady Secret for all your help. I'm hoping I am doing everything I can for her. She isn't getting worse but she also isn't getting better yet. I'm going to,buy some alfalfa pellets and see if I can get her to eat those some too in order to keep enough food in her. Is that ok to do? She isn't eating as much hay as she should. I did get 3/4 of a gallon of electrolyte water in her since 8:30 this morning so I think that is good. Poor girl is like a pin cushion though. I feel bad for her. Is there anything else I can do? And since she isn't worse does hat mean the meds are working? I'm worried about her.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've read on other threads dealing with listeriosis that the owners had to feed alfalfa pellets soaked in warm water, making a slurry out of it and feeding with a turkey baster. So if your girl can still chew, I'd say give all the alfalfa pellets she wants. It will keep her going and her rumen working. As bad as she is, I think you caught it much earlier than most people. Your doing a great job!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I can always get my goats to drink by adding a tablespoon of black strap molasses to a bucket of warm water. You might try that if your worried she's not drinking enough.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She acts like she is scared of the water bucket. Like she freaks out when I bring it near her head. She will drink from my hand or from a syringe with no problems at all.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's weird. Poor thing. Maybe try and see if she will drink out of a small bowel?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Listeriosis takes time to recover...the fact she is not getting worse is encouraging...you want to see improvments soon...I agree with the water...try a small bowl..something not so deep...If sheis still chewing..Yes let her have the alfalfa and hay..if not as Lady secret said...make a slurry..add probiotics and drench...a tukey baster works great..just go slow..be sure she swallows..keep with the electrolytes...is balanced with things she needs....Glad you were able to get some help in her care : ) 

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

rebelINny said:


> She acts like she is scared of the water bucket. Like she freaks out when I bring it near her head. She will drink from my hand or from a syringe with no problems at all.


Maybe change to a different container and see if it helps. Even a bucket if she is use to them. Or cut down a ice cream bucket and try that. :hug:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I just came in from working with Lily. She is cold. 99.1. She won't drink or eat. I was told she wasn't interested in drinking an ate very little and other than giving the shots on time (thankfully) he did nothing with her. So now I'm trying to warm her up. Heat lamp is on above her and blankets on. I'm going to go up in a half hour to see if she is warmer. If not I'm bringing her into my basement so I can keep putting warm water bags around her through the night. I don't know what else to do, but o know it's pointless trying to get her to eat or drink until she is warmer.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm afraid she will die of dehydration/hunger before the meds really cure her.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Can she still chew? Or is her mouth not working?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She can a bit but I think she is just cold. I t think once I get her warm She will. Her temp is up to 101.4 now and she drank about a pint of electrolytes from syringe and she took a few slightly soaked alfalfa pellets and ate them.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

This is her tonight. I think I'm moving her into the basement. The wind is howling and under 20 degrees. The barn is pretty draft free but there I still a bit of a draft. Its gonna make my 2:30 am shots much more bearable as well if she's in the house. I have to walk a ways to the barn and it's snowing/gusty winds and freezing out


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Once you get her warm, I'd try to feed her soaked alfalfa pellets in warm water. Maybe add some probs and molasses. Don't lose hope.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got her in the basement. She's on a warm blanket and has a light blanket on top of her. Draft free and easily accessible to me. This will help.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She looks a little more perky


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's great! She does look more alert.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad you were able to bring her in...for both your sake : )


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She just doesn't seem like she is improving at all. I was only able o get her to eat a half dozen handfuls of soaked alfalfa pellets and less than a quart of electrolytes since I got home around 4:30. Its 9:30 now. She did per and poop twice since I brought her to he basement. I heard her stomach grumbling and the burping like her system is trying to bring up cud but no cud. I don't know if bringing a vet in will help or not. Maybe getting an iv into her to dehydrate her and tube some food in? If I haven't seen improvet yet, what are the odds I will? She seems like stiff and she stretches her limbs out to the extreme. I can't even get her to lay on her left side at all! She turns to her right and she's so heavy that I can't maneuver her and when I have gotten close her body goes to the right very rigidly. Now she won't even stay sitting up, she lays herself completely on her side.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Be sure to prop her up so she is not laying on either side...use a rolled blanket or hay bale or something ...with litsteriosis dehydration and becoming weak do to lack of food is her worse enemy..if they cant eat or drink on their own..you will need to drench...make a slury of alfalfa pellets and electrolytes and add probioitcs or yogurt , use a turkey baster to feed....go very slow to be sure she swallows.....keep hay in front of her to nibble...A grown goat needs at least a gallon of water a day...that is alot to drench...do a hydration skin test..pinch up a tent and release see how fast her skin bounces back...if she is "OK" keep drenching or even tube her fluid to her..but if its slow to recover then IV fluids maybe needed...the electros in the slury willhelp as well...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She will not stay up in a sitting position. I prop her up with a hay bale and within 15 minutes she moves herself around to completely lay on her side. I will see if my kids dad can help me put her on her other side but it's like she just won't bend that way. I will check her skin for hydration now. I of course, don't have s turkey blaster I will pick one up. Thanks for your help. I will keep trying but she fights me


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so her skin bounces right back. Does that mean she is dehydrated? I finally got her on her other side by myself. She fought me the whole time. She is heavy! She does seem more in control of her body on this side though. She is staying in a propped position and not flailing. More natural like. She immediately lured her head over her shoulder and closed her eyes and fell asleep. She hasn't done that since this all began.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Good. She's hydrated. She's dehydrated if it takes longer than normal for the skin to fall back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you make a comfortable hanging sling for her, so she can get the weight off her legs, if she lays down for too long, it make her legs go to sleep and makes it hard for circulation and to be able to get up on her own. Her muscles are getting weaker as well not using them. Especially if you can't get her up on your own or with help.
Hang her in the sling for a couple of hours at a time and then let her down to rest, supervise her, massage her legs. Have it to where she has her legs slightly bent, so if she wants to try to walk a little or stand she can, encourage that.

Skin snapping right back is super good. She is OK.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Great! I have a sling I made several years ago that I was looking for last night after work but I'm not sure where it is. I will check again, when I get home from work today. If not, I will make a new one. Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she is makeing some improvment : ) thats great...I agree with the sling..getting her up and massage her legs to keep blood flow going..youre doing great!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good, good luck.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's finally in her sling. Its by a great sling but it will have to do until I can order a real one. I did the best I could. She is shivering. Her temp is at 101.6 and she has a heat lamp on. She was a little more perky when I got home. Now that she is on the sling she just seems sleepy. My daughter got her to drink 40 syringes that are 12 ccs today. I'm too tired to figure out the math. She did put some weight on her legs and stood for a few seconds when we first got her into the sling. She doesn't want any alfalfa slurry. She speed and pooed since I got home. Hope she is eating enough.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Pics


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's putting her front feet on the hay.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job..be sure to go a few hours up and then let her down to rest some...also let her down for the night...Keep up th good work!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I figured I'd leave her up 2 hours then put her down for the night. I'm off work tomorrow so I Wil be able to work with her more


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Omg! She just drank a qt and a half of warm elecrolytes from a BOWL!!! (Insert happy dance) and she ate some hay. Have to post pics. This is an improvement. Its been three days since she has drank from anything but a syringe!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so happy your girl is eating and drinking! Good work taking care of her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:clap: wonderful news!!!!


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

LOL at your sweater on her.....Nice work and congrats!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She back in the sling now. She doesn't seem thrilled. I had to fix it cause she managed to get out of it last night and ripped it. She isn't wanting to drink so far today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure it is padded in the pressure point area's like her flanks and behind her front legs, it may be uncomfortable there.
and might be as to why she is not happy.

Did you keep her in the sling at night, I am not sure if I am reading that right?

If she has ripped the sling, she is definitely trying to move around. It is good for her, tough love sometimes is needed to get them better.
Massage those legs. 

Also, you want her knee's to be slightly bent, with her hooves touching the ground, so she uses her own muscles to stand or try if she desires. If her hooves are barely touching or her legs are straight with no bend, it doesn't give her the room to try.

If she isn't drinking, feed her with a syringe again. She may or may not need it, but it is important to keep her hydrated.

Is she peeing and pooping?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She is peeling and pooping. She won't bend her front legs. She wants to keep them stretched straight out all the time. I did not leave her in he sling all night. Just for an hour and a half until she got herself out. She did stand by herself for a few seconds when I got her moved last night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

rebelINny said:


> She is peeling and pooping. She won't bend her front legs. She wants to keep them stretched straight out all the time. I did not leave her in he sling all night. Just for an hour and a half until she got herself out. She did stand by herself for a few seconds when I got her moved last night.


 Glad she wasn't left in the sling all night, I didn't think so, but the way it was worded made me ask, LOL.

That is awesome, sounds like she is trying. Standing by hereslf is excellent, even for short spells, it makes her stronger each time, makes her work those muscles. 

Not bending her front legs, bend the knee's therapy is good for her, bend them gently naturally and slowly for her. Working them will help. along with massaging.

Good work, keep it up. :-D


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with pam : )


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks. I'm really trying. My kids dad doesn't understand at all. He thinks I'm crazy spending o much time on a sick got. He thinks this is her death sentence but I know it doesn't have to be. I admit, I'm tired but I was tired for 10 years with so many babies of my own in a row that I know I can do this. I'll be putting her in the sling again tonight for a bit. She's been no bling at hay more and loves the pink clover blossoms in the hay. I did myself digging through the bale to find them for her. She isn't drinking much but she sucked up a lot last night so maybe that's why. I'm gonna warm her electrolytes up and try again after dinner.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been massaging her legs but she kicks me away. Not sure how things are going to go the next three days. I'm working and my daughter is back to school. Her dad will give shots but in and out of the sling and feeding/hydrating I'm not thinking it's gonna happen much. I put an ad on craigslist for a farmer's helper. So far not hits.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

where you located?? Its hard when you are basicaly doing it all alone!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in New York. On the mass border, in Canaan.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I'm happy to report that she has just started bringing up her cud again. And she is putting a little weight on her back legs this time in the sling. Here's a pic tonight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wonderful news...every little sign of improvment is encouraging!!

Well you live a bit far for me to help lol..hopefully someone close will call on your add!! So happy she is making positive strides!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you Happybleats. I'm grateful that you were even thinking of helping out ☺


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is easy for a goat to give up with no love and effort from us, 
I commend you for helping her, a life is a life, even when it is down. 
So don't let anyone tell you different. 

Kicking you away, that is good, she is working her legs. YAY  

Good she is eating, but be careful, too much clover can bloat her, which will cause more issues as she cannot move around. Are you feeding a Alfalfa mix, Or?

When a goat is laying around and can't get up, they just want to give up. Putting her in the sling, makes her want to live and have the will to live and feel better she has more life in her. She is trying really hard to thrive and going in the right direction. 

I pray, you can get someone to take over to help her, hate for her to go backwards if she is not able to be up periodically. She is happier being up and I am seeing improvement.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok just got home from work and checking Lilly. This is graphic but I'm posting a pic of her poo tonight. It has some weird sticky Orange stuff,in her poo. At ideas?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh and the hay is alfalfa/grass mix. It has very little clover in it. Just some that grew wild


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's the pic


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I tried to get her in the sling but when I did she decided to stand up with my help. She stood unassisted for about 5 minutes. Her neck still turns back though


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that my friend is called progress!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## CoalCreekBoers (Apr 26, 2013)

That's great that she stood!! Keep on with probios, electrolytes and fluids!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes it is progress! Should I still give electrolytes even though She is drinking a lot of straight water now? She stood twice tonight. She wanted to, I didn't make her. The second time was bout ten minutes nd she walked straight ahead a few steps. She even straightened her neck out of its crooked way for a brief few minutes. I'm so happy she is doing better. She was nibbling on the metal buckle on the sling too so I know she's getting back to herself. She is normally very mischievous!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No need to give electrolytes if she is drinking well, do keep up the treatment of pen and thiamine...im so happy she is doing better..good job!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just read this, how is she?


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Awesome Job Girl....I'm so happy for you! and her of course....Go Lily...:wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes! :hugs: So glad she is getting up on her own, so much progress there. 
Keep up the great work and love with her, along with all treatments. Give her a big :hug:for me.

I agree, if she is drinking on her own, she should be fine. 
No more sling, if she is getting up on her own now, her strength seems to be growing.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She stI'll needs the sling as she is needs help to get up. Her back end is the part she still is having issues with. So far we haven't lost any babies either. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Otherwise she is doing good. Eating, drinking, pooping, peeing back to normal for the most part. Just the getting up and staying up she needs to get better at. I had to cal someone last minute at lunch today to give her shots at 2:30 cause my kids dad had somewhere to be an he wasn't going to be around. Thankfully she got her shots but she hasn't been moved/up or down cause I've had to work 8-5. Tomorrow is the same. Hoping on Friday I can work with her a lot since its my day off. Very difficult going this practically alone with a full time job.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

It's extremely hard to work and care for a sick goat. You are doing great, just keep up the good work.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you are doing all you can and some!!! Hang in there!! she is giving you daily rewards with her improvments


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Keep up the great work...you are doing your best, and that's all you can do...;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, sometimes work gets in the way, you are doing the right thing by getting her those shots, any way you can, that is critical. 
She is definitely getting stronger.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Last night when I gave her shots to her while in the sling she would like walk/jump to get away from me lol and then not have the strength so shed swing back lol crazy girl is making it hard to give shots


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Poor thing. She's been getting so many shots, I don't blame her. Your doing such a wonderful job taking care of her! Keep it up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she is getting stronger...very encouraging!! good job


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone have any ingenious ideas for getting this 120 # goat up besides me at 140# maximum trying to haul her up by myself to a stand? I'm about to burst a blood vessel in my head.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pully!...:greengrin:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought maybe ratchet straps? Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

straps attached to a pully system to help you get her on her feet...wont be good as a sling but should help get her up


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She is actually bearing weight continuously on her back legs tonight ☺ I put the hay off to the side to make her work for it. As she can see that was a good idea. She has the sling sideways getting to the hay


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Tonight


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great....wont be long before she will be tons better


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Boy am I glad. For her sake of course but also for mine. I'd like to sleep through the night again!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wondering if I can stop giving the b complex so much. Its obvious it is listeriosis and not polio. She is eating good again too. This poor girl is so sore from all these shots I'd like to cut back on one. What do you guys think?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe cut back to twice a day...then if that goes well..once a day...b complex is a support vitamin and while she is mending keeping her on it is important. I know how you feel..I hate pokeing my goats...dread it everytime . But the end result is always worth it. Find new places to give the shots so one area is not over used...neck, ribs, arm pit, hip...any where you can lift a good tent of skin...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been giving im as it's easier as she doesn't have a lot of just loose skin to pull up. Partly maybe cause she isn't as hydrated as she needs to be despite me working with her to drink more. I will see what I can do. Just need to make it easier on her how I can without compromising her. Her head is still pulling to the right a lot. I'm worried this may be a permanent thing, and if so she will not walk right.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is still showing some signs, I would keep up the regular intervals. If she is backed off to fast, she can relapse quickly.
Bending her head back is a indication she is still off.

I recommend if you are wanting to give less shots, to try to go ever 7 hours and see how she does, if she goes backwards, go back to every 6 hours.
If she remains good every 7 hours, 2 x, try every 8 and so on. Be very careful.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I will. I wasn't planning to back off on the pen g at all. I feel she still needs that at the times she is getting it. I was also wondering if anyone knows at what point they aren't contagious to other goats? I'm thinking of getting her back in the barn stall cause she seems a little depressed, maybe from not being with her herd. Not sure if having a buddy with her will increase her drive to get up and moving. We had- 9 temps night before last so I m sure all the listeriosis that could have been in the soil is now dead.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im unsure how soon she will be contagious...I think a buddy would be good though..

Listeriosis takes a lot of recovery time...seems the head pulling back is the last symptom to go for many...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok well that's good to know. I may move her in the barn then with a buddy. Not sure I'm ready for going up there at 2:30 am again every night but if having a buddy helps then it will be worth it.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Could you bring a buddy inside for her?? That may be easier on her than moving her outside right now, since she is still fighting to get better...and will also keep you from making a frozen trek to the barn each night!! :ROFL:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My goats are all mischievous and there are too many non goat friendly things in my basement for a rascally good feeling goat lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would ask a vet how long they are contagious with Listeria and when it is safe.
But it would be good, if she could have a buddy.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep. Well she is really moving in this sling so I'm thinking it's about time to put her back in the barn.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! Sounds like improvement;-)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you think it's ok to start adding a little grain/alfalfa pellets/boss,back into her diet? She has really lost condition


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Yay girl im glad


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Following this post,,Omg ,,you are so awesome for getting your girl better. I hope she continues to pull through for you! You have done a amazing job working with her. I hope she is better soon so you can get your well-deserved rest. So sorry, you had to go through this! Prayers for her and you!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would slowly add the alfalfa pellets, then slowly start adding a little of the rest of what you usually feed. That's just my suggestion..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...start slow but if she is eating well...I would start grain/alfalfa again..such good news!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome to hear. 

Make sure, she can move around well on her own and her rumen is working good before introducing grain, if she cannot get around well enough, grain needs to wait.
As mentioned, do it very slow and gradually, then increase as time goes by.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok thanks! Her ramen seems to be doing well. She's chewing her cud constantly and she is eating well. She's been up in the sling around 6 hours a day in 3 hour intervals. Last night I lowered the sling and she stayed standing unassisted for several minutes.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

A friend of mine talked to a vet and they said that after 6 days of pen g at every 6 hours it should go one shot every ten days? I not sure cutting back when she still is having symptoms is wise


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

*Treatment*
Treatment involves administration of high doses of procaine penicillin every six hours for three to five days, then daily for an additional seven days. Forty-thousand IU per kg of body weight of procaine penicillin is needed to cross the blood brain barrier and put sufficient amounts of the antibiotic into the tissue of the goat's central nervous system. Remember that one kilogram (kg) equals 2.2 pounds.This is from Vet Next



rebelINny said:


> A friend of mine talked to a vet and they said that after 6 days of pen g at every 6 hours it should go one shot every ten days? I not sure cutting back when she still is having symptoms is wise


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no dont cut...the vet is wrong...a relapse is far worse on the goat...just not worth the risk of stopping too soon...I agree with Tennessee meat goats treatment..no sooner then 24 hours after all symptoms have disappeared...I would go a bit further to say ween them off...



> Treatment involves administration of high doses of procaine penicillin (300,000 International Unit strength) every six hours on a 24-hour cycle up to and through 24 hours after the last symptom has disappeared to avoid relapse. Higher-than-normal dosage of procaine penicillin is needed to cross the blood brain barrier to put sufficient amounts of the antibiotic into the tissue of the goat's central nervous system. A chart of dosage by bodyweight accompanies this article. Very Important: Continue all treatment until 24 hours *after* the last symptom has disappeared to avoid a relapse.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lilly is really throwing her weight around tonight ☺ so glad she is getting better!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Me too..so happy!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I lowered the sling tonight and she stood for a full 13 minutes unassisted eating hay while I brushed her down! Her back is still so crooked, I sure how she straightens out. Also when she did lay/fall down I went to flip her on her "good" side and as I was trying to roll her back end over she stood up!!! Omg! The smallest things make me so happy with this girl but it's been a rough road with her lately.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's wonderful! Your doing such a good job.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you! I could never have done this without the support I get here on goatspot! You guys keep me encouraged when I feel like giving up.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Awesome lady sooooo happy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is wonderful news!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Will you look at her, that is so good to see.
Keep up treatments, she is really doing well. :hug::wink:

I too agree with Tennessee meat goats treatment..no sooner then 24 hours after all symptoms have disappeared. I would go a bit further to say ween them off.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I will definitely wean her off. I did cut the one vitamin b shot at 2:30am but that is ll


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Geez! Took her out of the sling tonight and she took off walking faster than I was expecting! She walked into the other side of the basement and even tried to go upstairs! but she is wayyyy too unsteady for that yet.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Being a rascal and biting the heat lamp shade


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I see a girl on the mend!!! :stars:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!;-) She's just letting you know "thanks mom for taking such good care of me I'm feeling better;-)"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap:


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Back to being a brat thats a great sign lol or not....smiles


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well apparently she Wil not drink for anyone today. I got home and went down stairs calling her name and she was hollering back at me. No fuss at all she drank two quarts down. Guess she misses me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..very good sign


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She just wants her mama! Silly goat.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She does act like a big baby now lol she is only about 18 months though She got up tonightwithout much effort or help from me, but till needs assistance to get up. She is standing on her on fairly well and walking ok with a couple wobbly points. She did lift her back leg and scratch her belly without falling over which I thought a very good sign ☺


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Lol She's starting to sound like Pepper, just a lil spoiled and hollering for her momma....those who dont like goats have never had them...they really are kids!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Poor Lil, she's trying so hard to get up on her own when I'm not here that she kicks all her bedding away and has scraped the back of her shocks so much they have bled I put some ointment on them so hopefully they will heal. Seems she won't drink at all while I'm gone. I got home and she sucked a whole gallon of warm water down! She has been standing munching hay and a little grain with alfalfa pellets for about a half hour now. She's doing so much better


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's great news!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, she knows who takes care of her;-) She misses mom..;-)


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Aweeee wish I could help you you need rest too lady


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's a fighter, good to hear.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's for sure! She is normally a live wire so it doesn't surprise me that she's gonna kick listeriosis butt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Kicking butt with a ton of support an dlove from you!!! Well done!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

THanks. The getting up at 2:30 is killing me though. Haven slept through the night since Jan. 1st!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yikes... i bet that is hard...especially in the cold!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes it is. Plus working full time and 5 children and house chores. I'm dead on my feet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow....my hat goes off to you!!!..you will need a mini vacation when she is all better...at least a long hot bath and a cup of cocoa !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do feel for you, as I have done it myself, very exhausting. 
But to see a goat, who was at deaths door, begin to thrive and get better daily, makes the hard work worth while.
I do highly commend you for doing this for her, you are one in a million.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! It is definitely worth it to see her doing so well. I think I may finally have found a farmer's helper!! Yay!! He seems very interested and looks like he may come for an "interview" in the near future. It will be a good feeling knowing that someone is REALLY looking out for my goats while I'm working.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.  :hug:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So I had the scare of a lifetime this morning. Before work I went to give Lilly her shots and I do two shots of 3cc of pen g. The second shot I gave in her front leg muscle and I turned round poured some grain in her home and put it on the floor. As he came over, went to eat and just fell over. I thought she lost her balance but when I tried to right her she was rigid! She was in shock from the shot! She was seizuring. I ran up to get my epinephrine and the bottom of the bottle came off in my hand spilling all the contents she seized about five times. I thought she was gonna die but then she became alert and she wanted up so I helped her and she walked around and began eating. Needless to say I was creeped out!! I got more epi from the vet today so I'm prepared but oh my soul!!! She is fine tonight. Up walking, eating, drank a gallon of water and some grain. No issues from her shots tonight. I am concerned that she bleeds easy after a shot now and she didn't really before.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Do NOT give her any more penicillin - if she had that bad of a reaction she could die next time. There must be another antibiotic you can use.- oops didn't see you already did without a reaction, so it must not be Penicillin allergy

Also wanted to say that you have gone beyond good care to another level - cudos to you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can also use high level of B Complex. It used to work well on alpacas for me. I would give around 10 to 12 cc for the alpacas. It takes longer to work but definitely helps. Also can use Benadryl. 

I'm really glad she is ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Did you by chance hit a vien? Pen in the vien can kill a goat....although it sounds like a allergic reaction..she has done well so far on it...so I dont think that was it...Try giving the pen Sub Q...pull up a nice tent and always pull back plunger to check for blood..no blood means good to go...see blood, re adjust and try again...

so glad she is ok...that would certainly scare me too!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I didn't hit a vein. I always check. It was the same shoulder muscle (among others) that she has been getting her shots in since Jan. 1st. Thanks ksalvagno! I didn't know that about vit. B complex or benadryl. I am worried her body is maxed out on all the antibiotics. Maybe I should back off on them some. She gets up easily no with very little help from me and can scratch her neck with her back leg now without being wobbly or falling. She practically ran tonight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good..just wanted to be sure...:wink:

Usually you dont stop treatment until 24 hours after the last symptom....With you being there..you need to dicide when that is...is her recovery complete and now strengthening is needed? excersize ect...?? If you decide to reduce meds..do so slowly and be prepared to boost them up again if needed...You have great instincts...trust yourself...you have done an amzing job so far!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! The only thing that still makes me want to keep the meds s little longer I d when she drinks water her head inadvertently turns to the right. That being said I'm also worried that too much meds will be harmful after a while. I feel like I'm straddling a fine line right now. I think I'm going to back off shots from every 6 hours to every 8 to start and see how she does. I've already backed off the vit.b to 3cc instead of 6 cc every 6 hours.maybe I should go back to 6 cc every 8 hours as a preventative of anaphylactic shock. Imnot sure, but in not willing to lose her now after all she has overcome.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think that plan sounds responable...just check her often between that 8 hour span to be sure she is still on a upswing : ) Have your epi pen ready when you give the pen..just in case...

Is she still on banamine??


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She has not developed an allergy to penicillin or she would have gone into anaphylactic shock when you gave her another dose. Seizures are a sign of penicillin over dose. It's not unexpected considering she's been getting high doses of penicillin for days now. Going to every 8 hours is a good idea but watch her like a hawk. A relapse of listeriosis is more dangers to her than overdosing on penicillin. Her kidneys are being stressed, causing her not to clear the penicillin as fast as normal. She needs lots of fluids to help her kidneys out.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good info. I will keep a watch out. She has been drinking a lot at least. She hasn't been on banamine since the first 3 days.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she will eat Dill...it will help flush her liver a few springs a day...also Asparagus is a great flusher : )


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok! Maybe I'll pick up one or the other and see if she will eat it. I'm planning (if I have help) to get her moved back to the barn tomorrow now that we are above below zero temps and she doesn't need shots at 2:30 am. The new farm helper starts Tuesday so hopefully all will work out well there.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lilly got up all by herself today!! I moved her to the barn this morning as well. Her first day outside in 19 days! Second pic is her in her stall with her buddy.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Yay she looks Great ......awesome Job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good. :hug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! Good job;-) She's looking good... She's one pretty girl..;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wonderful...she looks great


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She needs a bath lol but it's way too cold here for that! Its supposed to dip back into the single digits and low teens for another week, then we'll see what the forecast says. She's been getting up all by herself all day today. I'm so happy for her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Good news- great job!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

More improvements! I have cut her dose down to 3ccs of pen ever 8 hours for the last four days and she is still improving and I can say fully back to normal now. I'm cutting the,dose down again for one more week of two times a day. I went up to see her tonight and she saw me and went to the fence and hopped her front feet right up on the fence so she could see me better ☺ she's back to herself!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and your goat! Be sure to let us all know when she kids. Those will be miracle kids!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Woohoo!! That's great;-)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm crossing my fingers she is still preggers. I'm going due a preg check on her soon.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Good work - your diligent care made a difference in her outcome.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is wonderful news...a tribute to your care and devotion!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks y'all! I'm so happy that I was able to save her. She is such a sweetie!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lilly this morning, happily eating.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! You went above and beyond and did a great job of saving her!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! Her will to survive and our connection now after getting through it is amazing. I can say her name and she perks right up and finds me


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

That is so awesome she looks great and you are an awesome Person lady!


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

I have just read through this entire process and am amazed at the fantastic job you did with Lily. What a wonderful ending. You worked so hard and never gave up on her. I am getting goats in the spring (first time ever) and am in awe of the knowledge that everyone has. I would also like to kudos' all the support you were given by the rest of the group. What a lucky lady I am to find such a wonderful support group.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Younger said:


> I have just read through this entire process and am amazed at the fantastic job you did with Lily. What a wonderful ending. You worked so hard and never gave up on her. I am getting goats in the spring (first time ever) and am in awe of the knowledge that everyone has. I would also like to kudos' all the support you were given by the rest of the group. What a lucky lady I am to find such a wonderful support group.


Your so sweet and thank you, that is what we are here for.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love seeing pics of her, she looks great and very loved here. :wink::hug:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Younger said:


> I have just read through this entire process and am amazed at the fantastic job you did with Lily. What a wonderful ending. You worked so hard and never gave up on her. I am getting goats in the spring (first time ever) and am in awe of the knowledge that everyone has. I would also like to kudos' all the support you were given by the rest of the group. What a lucky lady I am to find such a wonderful support group.


Yes we are both very lucky to have found this site! If I had known about this site as a new goat owner I feel I wouldn't have lost the ones I did 7 years ago.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome job...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I bet the bond between the two of you has become stronger!!...Im so excited for the both of you!! I think you are doing great in your plan to ween her off the meds...Shes ready!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Things are great! I've still got her penned separate to make sure she gains weight back. I let her out once a day and she jumps right on the milk stand for her grain. She is doing terrific! Tomorrow I should have results back from Biotracking on wether she is still preggo


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm dying to know if she's still pregnant. It would be such a miracle. Do you know how far along she was when she got sick?


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Hope that she is...fingers crossed as well...good luck lady


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a amazing story ! My goodness , the dedication you had through this whole thing is extraordinary! Prayers for Lily she continues to thrive and return to complete health. Hats off to you rebelINny :hugs:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it. :leap:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> I'm dying to know if she's still pregnant. It would be such a miracle. Do you know how far along she was when she got sick?


She was right at 3 months when she got sick. She still looks thin to me for being pregnant but I never saw any sign of abortion. Could be she absorbed it? Hoping to get a positive pregnant test back though.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your help and encouragement. Couldn't have done it without you guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Usually you see blood if she aborted, but I guess, you can never say never and yes, early on, they can absorb it as well, with no issues.
She went through a lot, so we will see, but she should be starting udder by now as well.


I want you to remember, you did all the work for her recovery, so the credit goes to you, but so glad we helped.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It was definitely a long haul and lots of interrupted sleep at night, but she was worth it. I love my goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya. :hug:


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

They love you too....thats for certain...they know when someone cares and shows affection.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lilly was reintroduced to the herd today! She was more than ready to fight for her place again lol!! She even followed me through a foot of snow inside the pasture while I fed the bucks. Silly girl! You can tell where she is in the first pic. She is my tallest doe!!! She's still thin but I'm working on that. She lost a lot being sick.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! Good job She doesn't look that thin....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She looks wonderful...weight will come back on ...no worries!!


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Yay im so happy....so proud of you and her you are both amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a happy sight to see. Well done!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is truly a miracle girl ! Without your dedication and love , she wouldn't have had a chance , YOU are amazing :hug: :thumb:
Lily looks very sure of herself and so happy to be back with her beloved herd.
Bless her heart , and yours


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I put her back in the main barn with the little girls for today. With this blizzard and high winds she was shivering in the big doe pen and she doesn't need any set backs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good idea , never can be too careful IMO. This weather is horrendous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good call....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Biotracking called. They JUST received the bloods samples today! I sent them last Monday! Usps 2 day shipping apparently doesn't just take 2-3 days. Grrr. Tests Wil be done tomorrow and results tomorrow evening.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow! That's awful. Was it delayed due to weather?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

No. I don't know what happened and I got all the way through filing a complaint and then their computers went down. Go figure. She said it had somehow been forwarded from somewhere else which made it sound like a wrong address but I KNOW I put the right address,on it so I don't know what happened.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

weird..Ive always had good service with biotracking ...hopefully they will speed up results and get her done for you : )


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Back in May I had 7 tests that never made it to Biotracking... It could have been the post office..... Not sure, they NEVER showed up though...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to blame the post office , we had lots of problems at times with ours……IMO , their requirements for hiring new people here has dropped dramatically. Their work ethics just aren't the same…

At least they got your blood samples and will run them 
Beats having to pull more blood and send those in , more money , more time and stress , never a good thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All the postal/package transports like USPS, UPS and FedEx have all gone downhill in service. I don't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

happybleats said:


> weird..Ive always had good service with biotracking ...hopefully they will speed up results and get her done for you : )


It's not Biotracking. They are great. It is the USPS. I initially thought Biotracking just was too booked to send reports but then found out They never got the samples cause usps didn't do their job.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I ordered a heated bucket for my goats from Jeffers.
You shouldn't believe the shape of the box it came in , and this was UPS. The box was staying together the tape , and that was shredded already. Im certain i wouldn't have gotten it if it had another day in their possession. Just terrible. Work ethics just aren't the same. Although it could be just a certain few who don't give a poop and i will say there still are a few dedicated ones that do their job well.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm sure. Well I got her pregnancy check back and she's open. Probably a good thing though. She needs to get better.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> I'm sure. Well I got her pregnancy check back and she's open. Probably a good thing though. She needs to get better.


That's true. It probably is for the best. Do you think she aborted or do you think she didn't settle?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel its for the best too , let her concentrate on getting herself better and healthy . There's always next season  
Its all about her right now


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I think she just didn't settle honestly. There was never any signs of abortion and t three months I would think a pregnancy would be too far along to absorb. I'm not positive but that's what I think.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Remember this girl?? She loves us!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , that first pic is precious ! 

She certainly has come a long way and then some


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes she has! Oh and she just was bred for Aug babies. Crossing my fingers she took.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing her beautiful babies


----------

